# Bekomme ich meinen Artikel vom Testforum,hier her ???



## alfons robel (1. Juni 2010)

hallo,ihr Lieben!
Ich habe mich mal einigermaßen vorgestellt,allerdings im Testforum!
kann ich den Artikel hier her holen ? Einfügen,oä.
bin kein guter Autor und es hat ewig gedauert :-((
mfg alfons


----------



## Christine (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bekomme ich meinen Artikel vom Testforum,hier her ???*

Schon erledigt. - Dafür geht der hier ins Supportforum...


----------



## alfons robel (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Bekomme ich meinen Artikel vom Testforum,hier her ???*

Liebe christine !
Vielen herzlichen Dank,du hast mir aus einer üblen Patsche geholfen.
Einen schönen Abend noch!
Liebe Grüsse aus Wernsdorf
mfg alfons


----------

